# Any Expat Families from Greece or Switzerland in here?



## EvaH (May 24, 2017)

Hi there
Moving to Auckland soon and I was wondering if there is a Greek or Swiss family here that has kids in the ages 2-3 and would like to get together for play dates?
Thanks.
E.


----------

